# Connection refused



## dior (16. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich bekomme bei dem Versuch eine Datei auf einen webserver (im intranet) zu speichern folgende fehlermeldung:


```
Image size: 10853
Uploading in background
DokuHost: https://172.22.1.38:443
DokuBase: /dokuwiki/
Uploading to https://172.22.1.38:443/dokuwiki/lib/exe/mediamanager.php
java.util.concurrent.ExecutionException: org.apache.http.conn.HttpHostConnectException: Connection to https://172.22.1.38:443 refused
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerGet(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.get(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SwingWorker.get(Unknown Source)
	at com.hammurapi.jcapture.CaptureFrame$7.done(CaptureFrame.java:263)
	at javax.swing.SwingWorker$5.run(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SwingWorker$DoSubmitAccumulativeRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at sun.swing.AccumulativeRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SwingWorker$DoSubmitAccumulativeRunnable.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: org.apache.http.conn.HttpHostConnectException: Connection to https://172.22.1.38:443 refused
	at org.apache.http.impl.conn.DefaultClientConnectionOperator.openConnection(DefaultClientConnectionOperator.java:127)
	at org.apache.http.impl.conn.AbstractPoolEntry.open(AbstractPoolEntry.java:147)
	at org.apache.http.impl.conn.AbstractPooledConnAdapter.open(AbstractPooledConnAdapter.java:108)
	at org.apache.http.impl.client.DefaultRequestDirector.execute(DefaultRequestDirector.java:415)
	at org.apache.http.impl.client.AbstractHttpClient.execute(AbstractHttpClient.java:641)
	at org.apache.http.impl.client.AbstractHttpClient.execute(AbstractHttpClient.java:576)
	at org.apache.http.impl.client.AbstractHttpClient.execute(AbstractHttpClient.java:554)
	at com.hammurapi.jcapture.AbstractCaptureApplet.post(AbstractCaptureApplet.java:227)
	at com.hammurapi.jcapture.CaptureFrame$7.doInBackground(CaptureFrame.java:236)
	at com.hammurapi.jcapture.CaptureFrame$7.doInBackground(CaptureFrame.java:229)
	at javax.swing.SwingWorker$1.call(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerRun(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SwingWorker.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method)
	at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.http.conn.ssl.SSLSocketFactory.connectSocket(SSLSocketFactory.java:333)
	at org.apache.http.impl.conn.DefaultClientConnectionOperator.openConnection(DefaultClientConnectionOperator.java:123)
	... 16 more
```

ich habe versucht das ins Java.policy File einzutragen, ist mir aber nicht gelungen....
muss ich das eigentlich im java.policy File am Server oder auf meinem lokalen rechner machen?


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jan 2013)

Guck mal hier: servlets - Java Application using Https Connection:"Connection refused error" - Stack Overflow
Also mit Certs was probieren..

Ansonsten kannst du fix ausgehen, dass das kein Virenscanner/Firewall Problem ist? Und nur weil du es mit dem Browser ansurfen kannst, heißt das noch lange nichts..

Bei uns in der Firma können die Mailprogramme mails verschicken, aber mit Java kannst du es auch nicht (muss man im Virenscanner/Firewall eintragen lassen).

Gute Firewalls/Virenscanner erkennen "wer" den Verkehr verursacht..


----------



## nillehammer (17. Jan 2013)

```
Connection to https://172.22.1.38:443 refused
```
Das heißt, dass schon die Netzwerkverbindung nicht funktioniert. Entweder läuft der Dienst auf dem Port nicht, eine Firewall vor/auf dem Server lassen Dich nicht rein oder Deine Firewall lässt Dich nicht raus.


> ich habe versucht das ins Java.policy File einzutragen, ist mir aber nicht gelungen....
> muss ich das eigentlich im java.policy File am Server oder auf meinem lokalen rechner machen?


Nein, mit der policy-Datei konfigurierst du den Security Manager. Dein Programm wird aber wahrscheinlich sowieso ohne laufen. Falls es mit Security Manager läuft, muss das öffnen von Client-Sockets tatsächlich explizit erlaubt werden. Aber eine solche fehlende Erlaubnis würde eine andere Exception als die hier aufgetretene hervorrufen. Kann als Ursache für diesen Fehler also ausgeschlossen werden.


> Also mit Certs was probieren..


Ist bestimmt das nächste Problem. Aber zur Zertifikatsprüfung ist er noch garnicht gekommen. Es scheitert schon beim Aufbau der Netzwerkverbindung. Auch eine erfolglose Zertifikatsprüfung würde übrigens eine andere Exception schmeißen als die, die aufgetreten ist.


----------



## dior (17. Jan 2013)

Danke,... ich werde mal nachsehen ob das mit der Firewall zusammenhängt 
(Hab vergessen zu schreiben das das ein java plugin für "Dokuwiki" ist....)


----------

